# tren and sus cycle



## kingy2010 (Sep 17, 2011)

anyone know about doin a tren and sus cycle im a little confused! was gonna do 3 ml sus a week and 2 ml tren! anythoghts would be a massive help. thanks


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

dont know your cycle history bro but 300-400ml tren would be a good cycle and you need to be running test at 750 for that imo


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

vetran said:


> dont know your cycle history bro but 300-400ml tren is a good starting point and you need to be running test at 750 for that imo


lol typo he means mg :lol:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

yea soz this is ukm gotta be sensible about it lol


----------



## kingy2010 (Sep 17, 2011)

sorry if i sound thick but what do mean with test at 750 is that the sus? ive done few cycles of deca and sus over the last couple of years! i dont really know a lot about them mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kingy2010 said:


> sorry if i sound thick but what do mean with test at 750 is that the sus? ive done few cycles of deca and sus over the last couple of years! i dont really know a lot about them mate


750mg of testosterone (sust is test)

400mg of tren

both injected once a week if using tren e .


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

He means 3 ml of sus and 2ml of tren. Whet tren u thinking of using , the Lixus labs Tri Tren 180 is very very good...

What oral u gonna kick it in with as winstrol works well with it ??


----------



## kingy2010 (Sep 17, 2011)

not sure what tren it is yet as it does not come til next week. i have also ordeedr 100x 10mg dianobol which i was gonna have 4 a day. any thoughts on how much and which days a week to do the sus and tren, thanks alot for help well appreciated


----------



## kingy2010 (Sep 17, 2011)

thanks for the advice is a big help, do you know what days i should do it on


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kingy2010 said:


> not sure what tren it is yet as it does not come til next week. i have also ordeedr 100x 10mg dianobol which i was gonna have 4 a day. any thoughts on how much and which days a week to do the sus and tren, thanks alot for help well appreciated


m8 you really need to do some research .

ok tren is a very supressive compound used as cattle implants to make cows meat leaner .

if you gonna take it then try this ...

week 1 - 12 sust 750mg each week

week 1 - 10 400mg tren e each week .

week 1 - 4 dbol 40mg each day in two doses am/pm 6 hours apart take novaldex at 20mg each day if gyno flares up only take in the dbol part .

week 8 - 12 dbol each day in two doses am/pm 6 hours apart ( yes two lots of dbol to maximize gains )

you will need to restart your bodies natural test production .

so hcg used on cycle from week 3 - 15 @500 iu each week

you will need serms for pct - novaldex 20/20/20//20 and clomid 50/50/50/50 pct starts 3 weeks after last sust jab .

you will need some kind of anti e tab on cycle (your choice of which)

good luck


----------



## kingy2010 (Sep 17, 2011)

thats a massive help thanks mate im abit new to the tren, so should i take the nolvadex whilst on my cycle or 3 weeks after my last jab of sus? also can i inject the tren and sus on the same day? sorry for the million questions!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kingy2010 said:


> thats a massive help thanks mate im abit new to the tren, so should i take the nolvadex whilst on my cycle or 3 weeks after my last jab of sus? also can i inject the tren and sus on the same day? sorry for the million questions!!!


as i stated above m8 take novaldex on your first dbol spell so first 4 weeks but only if you get itchy puffy nips (signs of gyno ) .

then take again as said in pct .... 3 weeks after last sust jab .

m8 read some of the stickies on here regarding pct and hcg and gyno , the last thing you want is to shut down your natty test and tits the size of water melons .


----------



## kingy2010 (Sep 17, 2011)

thanks alot for your help mate every thing i wanted to know and i will also check out the stickies last thing i want is bitch tits! much appreciated


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kingy2010 said:


> thanks alot for your help mate every thing i wanted to know and i will also check out the stickies last thing i want is bitch tits! much appreciated


no probs

start a log m8 when your ready for your cycle for others to learn from


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

vetran said:


> dont know your cycle history bro but 300-400ml tren would be a good cycle and you need to be running test at 750 for that imo


Lol I love tren at 400ml/week


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> m8 you really need to do some research .
> 
> ok tren is a very supressive compound used as cattle implants to make cows meat leaner .
> 
> ...


That looks exciting


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> That looks exciting


its just a baby m8 bang test up to 1.5g and tren up to 700mg now thats exciting . <<< im not condoning these amounts side effects will be seen .


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> its just a baby m8 bang test up to 1.5g and tren up to 700mg now thats exciting . <<< im not condoning these amounts side effects will be seen .


I'm not ready for that sh1t yet lol!! Impressive tho! That would be so expensive too man! Lol


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

ewen said:


> its just a baby *m8 bang test up to 1.5g and tren up to 700mg now thats exciting* . <<< im not condoning these amounts side effects will be seen .


love it we should have our own private forum away from the juniors lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

vetran said:


> love it we should have our own private forum away from the juniors lol.


m8 thats a good idea , if only they knew the half of it .


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

vetran said:


> love it we should have our own private forum away from the juniors lol.


Lol!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

My best mate did a Sust/tren ace cycle just recently. Made some quality gains, think he was jabbing 500mg sus, 50-75mg tren ace EOD. He felt the tren almost right away and started to really put the size on from about week 5 onwards. He said the tren killed his appetite though and made him a bit more "serious" lol.


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> My best mate did a Sust/tren ace cycle just recently. Made some quality gains, think he was jabbing 500mg sus, 50-75mg tren ace EOD. He felt the tren almost right away and started to really put the size on from about week 5 onwards. He said the tren killed his appetite though and made him a bit more "serious" lol.


Both act quick but looks ok 

Tren didn't kill mine... But made me serious too lol... I love it


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> Both act quick but looks ok
> 
> Tren didn't kill mine... But made me serious too lol... I love it


Yeah and him, he had a few "hair trigger" moments lol, though his strength went through the roof almost right away and he kept most of it despite a crap PCT and diet. He plans on running it in all his cycles. It was mad, you could see it eating the fat away, but he was getting bigger.


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Yeah and him, he had a few "hair trigger" moments lol, though his strength went through the roof almost right away and he kept most of it despite a crap PCT and diet. He plans on running it in all his cycles. It was mad, you could see it eating the fat away, but he was getting bigger.


If you decide tren. Eat well. Diet well, train well, good pct.... Gains should be nice


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm gunna give it a couple of cycles though it is the goal. Harsh on the hair I hear lol. It was only his second injectable cycle but he got on well with it. What type of gains/sides did you get mate, outta interest.


----------



## kingy2010 (Sep 17, 2011)

lloking forward to this cycle it sounds like your a monster on it! starting next week will keep posting to let you know how i get on. cant wait!


----------



## faith and hope (Sep 4, 2011)

tren rocks


----------

